# Words from Western Vocabularies



## giberian

Hello,
I'd like to know more words from western language vocabularies that are used in Korean, like:카메라 (camera)

피아노 (piano)

하이웨이 (highway)​Thanks a lot for your suggestions!
Best wishes,
Giberian.


----------



## glaspalatset

There are too many to suggest--actually, one source indicates that there are over 11,000 loan words.

One interesting thing--아르바이트 (from German Arbeit) means part-time job and never otherwise.

But people don't really refer to highway as 하이웨이, 고소도로 is the usual term (as in 경부고속도로)


----------



## giberian

Hello again, glaspalatset.
And thanks a lot for your information. Indeed, it's interesting that even german words got into korean.
Best wishes, Giberian.


----------



## Flaminius

glaspalatset said:


> One interesting thing--아르바이트 (from German Arbeit) means part-time job and never otherwise.


아르바이트 seems to have come from Japanese _arubaito_, which has the same meaning.  In the strictest sense of the word, it, therefore is not from Western vocabularies.  Just for your information.


----------



## soupdragon78

I heard that 아르바이트 came from German too.
I found an interesting link about loan words in Korean:
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...g=SGDLJO2-6DaeQOK0TvWl8rTpBm8&hl=en#PPA118,M1
There are lots of interesting examples from many different languages, starting from page 118...

Soup


----------



## giberian

Thank you all very much!
Giberian.


----------



## Polak2008

I am writting with a Korean girl, and she used 알바 as shortening for 아르바이트...
also I know words like:
노크하다 to knock
라디오 radio
비디오 video


----------

